

Crunched by the Numbers: The Digital Skills Gap in the Workforce - claywm
http://www.burning-glass.com/research/digital-skills-gap/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2015/03/05/microsoft-excel-
skill...](http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2015/03/05/microsoft-excel-skills-the-
key-to-middle-class-earnings/?mod=WSJ_hp_EditorsPicks), which points to this.

------
thoughtpalette
Had to open the inspector and change the font size to 14px, line-height to
22px and color to black. That 11px grey was unreadable.

